# Cabelas Walleye Runners vs Reef Runners



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Any information on how Cabelas Fisherman series Walleye Runners compare to the Reef Runners? Cabelas Walleye Runners come in 3 1/2" at 1/3oz and 4 3/4" at 5/8oz. I have heard good things about the Reef Runners. Any information would be great. Thanks!


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

spend the couple extra bucks on the rrs, just make sure you tune check and tune them constantly! i have heard nothing good about cabelas brand!


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

I caught a nine pound brown on one a couple years back, surprised the crap out of me.:lol: I bought a set last year and caught a slug of smallies on them. No walleye though, although to be fair, last year was the worst year ever for me for walleye. Just terrible. Nothing worked. So I guess this doesn't help you much.


Dan


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

RR's dont work!! I wouldnt waste your money!!:lol:

































All kidding aside, stick with the real thing!!

Scott


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I did great last year with the cabelas baits. My hottest bait last year was a purple that I got in a 12 pack. I run everything from Tsticks to RR's and they all work. The quality of the cabelas is far less than the name brand as far as the paint goes. I dont think I would buy them again only because to get any real deal on them you have to buy their 6 or 12 packs and they pick the colors. 


Steve


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

fishinmachine2 said:


> RR's dont work!! I wouldnt waste your money!!:lol: Scott


Scott, Nice fish and pics. Gotta Luv Dat Bay.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I was at Cabelas around x-mas time and bought the purple holographic cabelas walley runner. It was $3.xx so I figured I would give it a whirl! I really like the rr's though. Scott put me on those. Before that I used thundersticks. I have a bunch of Thundersticks (reg and jr's in both depths).new in the package if anyone wants to buy some.
sslopok


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

cmonky said:


> spend the couple extra bucks on the rrs, just make sure you tune check and tune them constantly! i have heard nothing good about cabelas brand!


I'll 2nd that

If your going to buy allot
Xtreme tackle has good prices and a better color selection
http://www.xtackle.com/

Or Skip the GM or Cabale stores 
And support the bait shops that sell them
Most of the time there cheaper or the same price 
but you'll find a better color selection and a little more help picking colors.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Hicks bait in tackle in Clio has the cheapest priced reefs I have seen. $5.49 no matter what size. Good selection too. Great store to go to. Gander I know is way overpriced on the RR's
sslopok


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the info. Just starting to troll with crankbaits for walleye. Looks like I am going to start picking up the 800 Reef Runners series. Checked out the xtackle website they have a great selection of colors. If there is any MUST have colors I would love to hear what they are. Thanks again!!


----------



## Sixgun (Aug 24, 2008)

sylvan19 said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. Just starting to troll with crankbaits for walleye. Looks like I am going to start picking up the 800 Reef Runners series. Checked out the xtackle website they have a great selection of colors. If there is any MUST have colors I would love to hear what they are. Thanks again!!


On "Must Haves" I'd buy anything RR makes that you could eat or drink. Like... Pink Lemonade, Chicken Wing, Blueberry Muffin, Cranberry Crusher, etc.. Likewise with anything remotely sounding like man's 2nd most thought about passtime (after fishing of course). For example... Pink Panties, Bare Naked,Wildthing etc.

Those are some of my favorites that I don't go out without.

Ray


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

My main colors are 
Eriedecenet, Wild thing, Gray ghost, perch (in the spring) and fire tiger
With that said I've done well with most colors on one day or the other

The colors I don't do well with are the golds and the really dark colors
Don't mistake confussion as a gold, It's a copper base and it's a great dirty water color.

If you look at the New bare naked colors 
Those in the solids have been the best colors
I've started buying them in bare naked and they work as well if not better.


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

the very first rr i would tell you to get would be bare naked! the next thing i would say would be PROP,which is a little thing to remind you-purple,red,orange,and pink! always pay attention to the belly color when you start catching fish-very important!if i were starting from scratch w/5 i would go basic-1-bare naked,2-purple demon,3-cheap sunglasses,4-pink lemonade,5-eriedescent! try to get at least a couple of each when you buy,it would suck to only have 1 hot color. dont rule out the deep huskys-they outproduced rrs for me this fall! just my .02
man its fun spending other peoples money


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Priority1 said:


> Scott, Nice fish and pics. Gotta Luv Dat Bay.


 Thanks frank!! Yeah the top 2 pics are from the bay and the other 2 are from Erie!! Both GREAT fisheries!!





sslopok said:


> I was at Cabelas around x-mas time and bought the purple holographic cabelas walley runner. It was $3.xx so I figured I would give it a whirl! I really like the rr's though. Scott put me on those. Before that I used thundersticks. I have a bunch of Thundersticks (reg and jr's in both depths).new in the package if anyone wants to buy some.
> sslopok


 Are those deep diving thundersticks you have?? If they are i've done good on the deep thundersticks in the spring and in the summer i have good luck on the deep jrs!! Come On Spring!!

Scott


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Ya I have the deep jr's. and the deep originals. Gander mountain had them on sale a while back for a rediculous amount so I bought like 48 I don't think I need that many!! The jr's work good on Houghton lake too. I'm sick of winter and ready to get back to the warm water fishing. 
sslopok


----------



## Doug Kruse (Jul 16, 2018)

sslopok said:


> Ya I have the deep jr's. and the deep originals. Gander mountain had them on sale a while back for a rediculous amount so I bought like 48 I don't think I need that many!! The jr's work good on Houghton lake too. I'm sick of winter and ready to get back to the warm water fishing.
> sslopok


Do you have any Junior deep Thunder sticks in the bluegill pattern AJ 237? If so would you contact me,,, 1-231-492-6216


----------



## Doug Kruse (Jul 16, 2018)

I meant to say d a j 237.


----------



## steak91 (Jan 28, 2010)

Are you aware this thread is from 2010?





Doug Kruse said:


> Do you have any Junior deep Thunder sticks in the bluegill pattern AJ 237? If so would you contact me,,, 1-231-492-6216[/QUOTe


----------



## Cmonster (Aug 15, 2017)

steak91 said:


> Are you aware this thread is from 2010?


back from the grave


----------



## Doug Kruse (Jul 16, 2018)

Cmonster said:


> back from the grave


Yeah I'm aware I saw the date, I was just hoping by some remote chance that that person was still active on this thread. I really would like to find some Thundersticks DAJ 237. Never hurts to try.


----------

